# Textures



## jadin

Suprised there isn't one already...


----------



## Karalee

Im bumping this thread for La Foto


----------



## Corry

Sweet!!!!  As soon as I get my computer next week, and get the scanner hooked up, I'll be able to add to this one!  I've got some good ones!


----------



## CrazyAva

Edit due to broken link


----------



## Corry




----------



## Niki




----------



## Greenlandgirl

It's ice in case you're wondering   :sillysmi:


----------



## Ra

Here's some black and whites


----------



## Aga

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin




----------



## LaFoto

What on earth is THIS, Jadin???????

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin

It's a macro of a strawflower.


----------



## eggy900

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cactus waltz

This is my new favorite thread.


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cactus waltz

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Trig




----------



## Picksure

Edited due to broken link


----------



## raul_the_truck




----------



## Nytmair




----------



## Monster2005




----------



## Corry




----------



## leecheewei85

a simple and rather typical texture you'll find everyday!~


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## captain-spanky




----------



## captain-spanky

and some macro textures...


----------



## Sergiozal

Strawberry






Grass seeds


----------



## Sergiozal

LaFoto said:
			
		

> What on earth is THIS, Jadin???????
> 
> 
> 
> Jadin's picture should be post on *Super-Macro Guessing Game*
Click to expand...


----------



## jadin

Sergiozal said:
			
		

> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth is THIS, Jadin???????
> 
> 
> 
> Jadin's picture should be post on *Super-Macro Guessing Game*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would that be... irony? It was in the super-macro guessing game!!
> 
> There's 660 replies :shock: in that thread now! It showed up at number 297. (Don't worry I had to look ;-))
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Astro

core_17 said:
			
		

>





I think this photo by core_17 is the best one in this category.


----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## captain-spanky




----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Thanks Astro!!!  There are a lot of great ones though!


----------



## PrecociousEmber




----------



## Corry




----------



## Eric.

Capatain Spanky, Those are possibly some of the sweetest photos I've ever seen nice work!


----------



## Jareth

Do clouds count?


----------



## Corry

Here's my texture for the day. 

The back of my boyfriend's head...he needs a haircut.


----------



## greensthings

Click to enlarge


----------



## LaFoto

Here's my latest Texture-contribution, seen and taken last Saturday in my home-town:


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Corry

Oooh, some nice submissions!


----------



## nomaddan

*Link broken *


----------



## jadin

*Links broken *


----------



## -Jay-

*Link broken *


----------



## Karalee




----------



## LaFoto

Bumped for dllb


----------



## LaFoto

*Link broken *


----------



## robertwsimpson

Maybe it's just me, but I love capturing interesting textures.  No particular subject, but a consistent texture across the frame.  

Anyway, if you are down with the sickness, post them in this thread!

Examples:


----------



## Mulewings~

Textures are very popular in some cases where they are used for 'texturing' a photo.






and a golden river~~~


----------



## robertwsimpson

cool shots!


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## robertwsimpson

oh nice fire wood! we don't really have fire wood in south florida.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## robertwsimpson

wow that's gorgeous!

I love that it almost has 2 textures, the big swells and the little ripples!


----------



## KD5NRH

Snow at sunrise:


----------



## Missdaisy

Shells St. Pete Florida


----------



## Missdaisy

sheltiefan said:


>


 
This is really cool, it gives off a really serene feeling.


----------



## sheltiefan

Thanks Robert and MissDaisy....really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## sojourn

I LOVE texture/abstract photos! People miss so much when they don't take time to look close!

Dried mud is a favorite:






Tree stumps:






The bark of our native Valley Oaks:


----------



## sheltiefan

I agree sojourn!  Here's some cool looking bark I found on a hike in Yosemite:


----------



## robertwsimpson

wow these are great photos! I am glad I made this thread.  



people look at me weird when I'm taking closeups of the ground or park benches and the like


----------



## sojourn

sheltiefan said:


> I agree sojourn! Here's some cool looking bark I found on a hike in Yosemite:


 
That looks like the bark of a Ponderosa tree, they look like a big jigsaw puzzle. Beautiful trees.




robertwsimpson said:


> wow these are great photos! I am glad I made this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> people look at me weird when I'm taking closeups of the ground or park benches and the like


 
Yes, I am glad you made this thread, also. I have a whole folder dedicated to my 'abstract' images. Water, wood, mud and rust...all have a place amongst my favorites. 

Some of my best were back in my Canon T-50 days, heaven help me find the negatives, but a truck parked along side the road, carrying peeler core poles had the best images to capture, one end had the flat tops with the wood grain and the other end had the sharpened points.

This last image is not quite a macro shot, but is still a great study in texture and color. It is a rusty and bare bank of our beautiful Shasta Lake during a dry spell. The texture and color was just begging for a capture.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Went for a walk today


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## Josh66

Small ones just because I'm doing 4 in one post...

Links to the 'all sizes' page under each picture if anyone wants to see it bigger.





Flickr Photo Download: jacket 2





Flickr Photo Download: Woven





Flickr Photo Download: IMG_7925





Flickr Photo Download: topo


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## erns

Monument Valley, Utah


----------



## erns

Monument Valley, Utah


----------



## erns

Monument Valley, Utah


----------



## erns

Big Island, Hawaii


----------



## erns

Big Island, Hawaii


----------



## erns

Kurling on a EagleTac P100A2, flashlight


----------



## erns

Knurling on a L-Mini, flashlight.


----------



## erns

Knurling on an Ultrafire UA10 flashlight.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I merged the new themes thread on "Textures" with the existing one.


----------



## robertwsimpson

ah man, I didn't see the original!  Thanks!


----------



## chriswellner

This is an old canal wall in Harpers Ferry, W. Va. It was built over 200 years ago and it's still there.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Harpers Ferry is amazing.  So much to see!


----------



## Geaux




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Josh66

02251110 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Stumbled across this while out walking my dog. Not sure what animal it is, possum or racoon? 
I also took one with my film camera but haven't processed it yet. It will be interesting to see how it compares to this Nikon Coolpix P7100 image that I cropped some in Gimp.


----------



## Philmar

Well worn cobblestone street of Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Light fixture next to a concrete example of brutalist architecture - St. Mike&#x27;s College, U of T - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Child painted ice blocks at Ice and Fire Festival - Kew Gardens in the Beaches, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sand and wood - Kew Beach boardwalk  meets the sand by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over solitary walker - Second Beach, Morro sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Part of an alfombra - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of an alfombra - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## Philmar

Lone leaf on a pond full of tiny green leaves - Riverdale Zoo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Basket detail - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Llareta, an Andean Lichen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rice noodles drying on newspaper - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




from the Cheese Grater school of architecture - Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Window detail - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Art adorned side of Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark&#x27;s Basilica) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_9408 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## CherylL

Odd crop and was hesitant to include the knot.




Hinge by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Agave plant pressed against a barbed wire fence in the Cuchumatanes mountains by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Smooth eroded rocks of the Sarapiqui river bed - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Antigua Cathedral doorway by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

dead beetle being buried slowly by the sands of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

near Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some very nice shots here.....


----------



## Philmar

Jetty off of Punta Cocos - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Layers of ice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen jetty at Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Patterns of Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen layer of rocks revealed by lowering tide - Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sheets of frozen ice on Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Melting ice cap - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## sleist




----------



## johngpt

mud

.


----------



## Philmar

Dog eye view of the boardwalk and Leuty - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

window and shadows

.


----------



## Philmar

kid, Yemen by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6

Wash cloth


----------



## danbob6

Whiskers


----------



## Philmar

Before and after...bricks and landfill and Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

1 minute long exposure of a Balmy beach pier on a wintry non-balmy day by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> 1 minute long exposure of a Balmy beach pier on a wintry non-balmy day by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


The long exposure sure does accentuate the hoar texture.


----------



## johngpt

windowed stove

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## danbob6




----------



## johngpt

calling the kettle black

.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto’s Simcoe WaveDeck abstract by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Decaying and submerging jetty - Lake Ontario and Toronto Island by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Flickr has themed groups to which members can post. It's a bit like the themes here at TPF.
One group is called Sliders Sunday and the concept is to post something that has been over exaggerated in editing, taking sliders way beyond what one normally might.
Here is one submission to that group.




oxidative extrapolation 101

.


----------



## Philmar

Flower from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Succulents by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

tarantula and prey

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Detail of house wall - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

croc

.


----------



## Derrel

TEXTURE: Prickly. Nikkor f/8 500mm mirror  lens, circa 1975.


----------



## johngpt

Great focus Derrel. I especially like the spiderweb strands you caught.


----------



## johngpt

star india water

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Praca Nova near Catedral de Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

time has come today

.


----------



## Philmar

Jack frost on a maple leaf on the Woodbine Beach boardwalk - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Angkor Wat bas relief - Cambodia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside the courtyard of La Musée de l&#x27;Armée - Paris by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ishi-dōrō and tree

.


----------



## Philmar

Well worn cobblestone street of Ouro Preto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

ornamental details of a wall lamp - architecture of the Kasbah Telouet by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> ornamental details of a wall lamp - architecture of the Kasbah Telouet by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Dang, Phil!


----------



## johngpt

a-peeling

.


----------



## Philmar

Debris of civilizations past - Leslie Street Spit, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> wow you cannot get any better texture then this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Debris of civilizations past - Leslie Street Spit, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Debris of civilizations past - Leslie Street Spit, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


That's impressive!


----------



## johngpt

trekking pole in barred light and shadow

.


----------



## Philmar

Door detail at Mausoleum of Mohammed V - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

" Pizza I Made".


----------



## Philmar

Nature&#x27;s ice sculpture and Lake Ontario at sunrise - Ashbridges bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Bas relief - Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

favorite wall at flying star patio

.


----------



## Philmar

Chofahs in Royal Palace complex - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bandelier tuff

.


----------



## Philmar

Abstract of seating backs at Harbourfront bandshell by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

in the rio grande, sort of 

.


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Derrel

Texture: prickly.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Teasel weed is one of my favorite plants to photograph.


----------



## Derrel

Thanks for identifying the plant. I have never encountered anyone who knew what it was called!

The photo above was made with a 500 mm f/8 1973 Nikon mirror lens on its maiden voyage( under my ownership.) I was shooting with a Nikon d610 and I thought I had the camera in full frame mode but it was actually in DX mode, hence the strange framing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

From what I have read, it was introduced by Europeans and was originally used to comb wool, hence the name teasel ( tease ).


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

shell of Easter Island by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

harbour office - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tunnel vision (self-portrait) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pier 27 The Tower Condos by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cheesegrater condos by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

First ice - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Failed attempt at urban renewal - Chicago by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

tunnel vision by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java at the beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

...and the climes, they are a changing. Wall of ice at the RC Harris by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New breakwall at Ashbridges Bay completely encrusted in ice by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Driftwood, St. Paul Island, Alaska


----------



## Philmar

Skyline view from Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

PRBB Parc de Recerca Biomèdica de Barcelona by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nature&#x27;s artistry -  R.C. Harris Water Treatment Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

untitled by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

tile roof of a mosque - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sewer grate by the lake by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice-capped rock in Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Plant Play by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fresh fish from the Mekong  River - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Beach patterns by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Floral Friday by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New York Hall of Science in the borough of Queens,  New York City by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Locomotive detail by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

A dock piling in Gowanus, New York.


----------



## TATTRAT

Walney Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

A walk in the woods by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Thick bed of rounded smooth ice by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice candles on a Balmy Beach jetty - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto’s Lumsden Building at 2-6 Adelaide Street East by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen lake spray by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen March lake spray by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wicker for sale - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris encroached upon by lake ice by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Icy sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Icicles after windy storm off Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

